# Number of letters



## Sev

Why can't we post a reply with only 3 or 2 letters ? Sometimes a "yes" or "no" is enough, IMHO. 

?


----------



## Benjy

Sev said:
			
		

> Why can't we post a reply with only 3 or 2 letters ? Sometimes a "yes" or "no" is enough, IMHO.
> 
> ?



lol
my thread is better than yours


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> lol
> my thread is better than yours


 
Grrrrr...ok but :

1/YOU are english, I'm french
2/I try to make the shortest post I can (less mistakes !)
3/I was desperately waiting for yours, then seeing nothing...I tried !

mdr 

Edit : you posted (?) yours before me but I saw it later, mea culpa mea culpa mea culpa maxima !!


----------



## supercrom

Sev said:
			
		

> Grrrrr...ok but :
> 
> 1/YOU are english, I'm french
> 2/I try to make the shortest post I can (less mistakes !)
> 3/I was desperately waiting for yours, then seeing nothing...I tried !
> 
> mdr
> 
> Edit : you posted (?) yours before me but I saw it later, mea culpa mea culpa mea culpa maxima !!


 
Eso es cierto, es muy cierto. Sev tiene que sufrir y esforzarse al máximo para escribir algo que esté perfecto... mientras que Bengy tiene la ventaja


----------



## Benjy

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Eso es cierto, es muy cierto. Sev tiene que sufrir y esforzarse al máximo para escribir algo que esté perfecto... mientras que Bengy tiene la ventaja



man, every post i read in spanish makes me want to learn it more.. =[

a few more weeks of this and i'll have enough motivation to get started :s


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> man, every post i read in spanish makes me want to learn it more.. =[
> 
> a few more weeks of this and i'll have enough motivation to get started :s


 
S(h!)ame for me Benjy !


----------



## supercrom

Sev said:
			
		

> S(h!)ame for me Benjy !


 
Sometimes you win, but this life is not *maktub* yet.


----------



## vachecow

I dunno...I guess that the limit forces people to think


----------



## Nick

I, too, think that we should be allowed to post just "yes" and "no".


----------



## vachecow

OK, now I'm confused...are there two of these threads?


----------



## Benjy

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> OK, now I'm confused...are there two of these threads?


yes. but mine is better  it has a reply from mike in it too... so i declare myself the winner.

by the way.. if you'd like to know why there are 2 threads its all explained here towards the bottom


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> yes. but mine is better  it has a reply from mike in it too... so i declare myself the winner.


 
C'est pas un peu facile, ça ? Mike a sûrement répondu au tien car c'est le premier qui a été envoyé. Na.  

By the way Mike if you want to remove THIS thread (as there is another VERY GOOD one by Benjy on the same topic), I'll have no objection.
And thanks, now I understand why we have to write at least 10 letters, that's what I wanted to know. 

Maybe instead of using the "white" trick, I'll try to end my short post by a nice quotation, a haiku or something like that...could be great ??

The first one :
"Green frog,
Is your body also
freshly painted?" by Akutagawa.


----------



## vachecow

Merci Benjy!


----------



## mkellogg

The limit is now 1 letter.  Sev, sorry for only answering in the other thread!  I saw that others had answered your original question.

Mike


----------



## vachecow

yeah


----------



## vachecow

Sorry....I had to do that


----------



## Sev

mkellogg said:
			
		

> The limit is now 1 letter. Sev, sorry for only answering in the other thread! I saw that others had answered your original question.
> Mike


 
Thanks a lot Mike, for the limit and for everything you do there !   
No pb for only answering Benjy's thread... as mine was redundant.


----------



## Benjy

mkellogg said:
			
		

> The limit is now 1 letter.  Sev, sorry for only answering in the other thread!  I saw that others had answered your original question.
> 
> Mike



the irony of all this is that now that you have lowered the minimum letters i havent needed to give one short answer for the past 3 days :s


----------

